# Was programmieren als Fortgeschrittener Anfänger



## seeker99 (24. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ich jetzt einige Zeit mit Java beschäftigt und bin ganz zufrieden mit meinen Fortschritten.

Jedoch macht es auf die Dauer keinen Spaß sinnlose Sachen zu programmieren. Jedoch fällt mir nicht ein, was ich machen könnte, was auch einen Sinn verfolgt.

Was ich kann:
- Grundlagen (Variablen, Schleifen, Abfragen, Arrays).
- OOP
- Exceptions
- Oberflächenprogrammierung und Grafikprogrammierung
- Streams
- Multithreading

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man da machen könnte?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (24. September 2007)

Da gibt es doch viele Sachen Versuch dich an einem Zeichenprogramm, programmier eine DVD-Datenbank, steuer den Drucker an und optimiere die Ausgabe, etc.


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

Schreib ein eigenes Textverarbeitungsprogramm 

JWord oder Word4J ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Spiele sind doch immer sehr beliebt  Pacman, Hangman, Mario, Tetris oder nen Karten spiel


----------



## Tobias Köhler (24. September 2007)

Generell solltest du dir ein größeres Projekt vornehmen. Wie zum Beispiel JWord^^ In solchen Programmen hast du dann sehr viele Möglichkeiten, dich auszutoben. Angefangen beim GUI, dann die Darstellung, Dateien speichern, laden drucken, kopieren etc. "Highlight" wäre dann ja noch ein Menü mit einer Suchen-und-Ersetzen-funktion innerhalb des Textes. Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## snoopysalive (24. September 2007)

Bastle dir 'nen Verkehrsmelder. Da kannst du mit Streams arbeiten, mit Oberflächen, Multithreading usw.

Idee: Such dir Webpages mit den Infos, die du haben willst (hab mir sowas für Autobahnen und S-Bahnen gebaut). Ruf diese regelmäßig ab und extrahiere die nötigen Informationen aus deren HTML-Inhalt. Die Ergebnisse zeigst du dann auf eine dich ansprechende Art auf einer GUI an, zum Beispiel innheralb von TabFoldern.

Damit wärst du schon 'ne Zeitlang beschäftigst und hast am Ende ein sinnvolles Tool für den alltäglichen Gebrauch.


----------



## MiMi (24. September 2007)

Spiele sind auch sinnvoll  Zeitvertreib, entspannung ... etc


----------



## Anime-Otaku (24. September 2007)

Oder frag dich einfach, was nervt dich an manchen Programmen und schreib ein Programm was es besser macht^^.

Oder etwas was du machst und viel Zeit braucht...aber man vielleicht beschleunigen kann....automatisches video codieren z.B.

oder mach ne Website in JSP/JSF...etc

Oder im Zweifelsfall geh auf sourceforge und schau nach einem Projekt, welches du gerne unterstützen würdest.


----------



## zerix (24. September 2007)

Eine Idee von mir wäre noch einen MP3-Player. Ok, davon gibt es wie Sand am Meer, aber jeder hört eigentlich Musik am Rechner.
Du könntest den ja so in die Richtung ITunes programmieren, da Projekt ist eigentlich nicht zu groß und ist in ein paar Wochen geschafft und du hast nachher was von und kannst es auch weitergeben.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. September 2007)

Hallo,



> Hat jemand eine Idee, was man da machen könnte?


Beantworte Fragen im Forum. Helf anderen Leuten, lern dabei und hilf dir selbst. Das ist IMHO das effektivste Training das es gibt.

Gruß Tom


----------

